# С днем рождения, Dragokas



## shestale

Стас, поздравляю!!!
Счастья, здоровья, успехов и мирного неба над твоей головой.


----------



## Sfera

поздравляю


----------



## edde

Поздравляю!


----------



## грум

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Chinaski

С днем рождения! Удачи во всех начинаниях!


----------



## Drink

С Днём Рождения!


----------



## fseto

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Alex1983

Поздравляю.


----------



## machito

С Днём Рождения!!!


----------



## Кирилл

С Днем Рождения Стас!

В этот день родился реально классный мужик)
Да,ты уже большой мальчик:


----------



## thyrex

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## machito

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> В этот день родился реально классный мужик)


опять спаивание талантов ))


----------



## Кирилл

machito написал(а):


> опять спаивание талантов ))


Спаивание? Нее...я ж не боярышника ему "налил"!
Это СОЗИДАНИЕ.


----------



## machito

Именинник видимо и так уже "наСОЗИДАЛСЯ"


----------



## orderman

Поздравляю! Всех благ!


----------



## mike 1

С днем рождения!


----------



## SNS-amigo

Мужества и силы сплав – 
Это имя Станислав!
Станешь славным и успешным,
И удачливым, конечно! 

Пожелаем тебе, Стас,
Быть счастливым – это раз!
Быть любимым – это два!
Ну и всевозможных благ - три!
Ты их во все карманы набери!


----------



## glax24

С днем рождения!


----------



## Severnyj

С Вареньем, всех благ!!!


----------



## Phoenix

Поздравляю ! Всех благ. Но главное здоровья !


----------



## Dragokas

Спасибо всем за поздравления!
Очень приятно!!!


----------



## akok

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Drongo

Ого, апрельские подтянулись. С Днём Рождения. Желаю чтобы твою радость жизни ничего не омрачало. )


----------



## OLENA777

Поздравляю с днем рождения!!!


----------



## Dragokas

Спасибо! Касивый !


----------



## akok

С Днем Рождения!!!


----------



## dzu

Поздравляю!!


----------



## Razdolbay

поздравляю)


----------



## machito

С Днем Рождения Дружище! Здоровья! Семейного благополучия!


----------



## Lunik

C Днем рождения!


----------



## Sandor

Поздравляю! Здоровья и всего наилучшего!


----------



## akok

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## HotBeer

@Dragokas, тоже присоединюсь к конгратуляциям, с днём варенья, всех благ, как показывает практика и как бы это банально не звучало, главное здоровья, остальное всё будет и думаю наверно есть у тебя. Виват! Виват! Виват!


----------



## грум

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## shestale

Поздравляю!


----------



## Drink

С Днём Рождения!


----------



## wumbo12

С днём рождения!=)


----------



## Boris

С днём ВаРеНьЯ!!!


----------



## Кирилл

Поздравляю, желаю всего лучшего!


----------



## akok

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Candellmans




----------



## machito

С Днём Варенья!!!


----------



## Theriollaria




----------



## Ботан

Поздравляем с днем рождения, @Dragokas.


----------



## Sandor

Поздравляю!


----------



## Кирилл

Поздравлюхи)


----------



## Drink

С Днём Рождения!


----------



## грум

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Lunik

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Сергій

Поздравляю.
Побольше свободного времени и побольше зарплаты.
Здоровья.
Творческого вдохновения.


----------



## Moxito R.I.P.

Поздравляю!


----------



## Severnyj

Поздравляю


----------



## orderman

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## thyrex

Поздравляю!


----------



## wumbo12

Поздравляю


----------



## Phoenix

Поздравляю, Алекс !


----------



## Dragokas

Спасибо друзья!
Очень приятно!


----------

